# More Sparring



## Azulx (Jul 30, 2016)

Did some more sparring in class today. Slowly trying to improve. Hope you guys enjoy the video.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 30, 2016)

Great Job.  I watched a minute of this video and could already tell you were working your teacher really good.  At the 1:49 mark your teacher gives a big exhale, which is always good sign even if he isn't tired. That exhale means he's getting a good workout sparring with you.  I notice he opened up some "old man" tricks on you too.  Old man tricks are techniques that you assume a person won't do because they are old, but then they surprise you with the sneaky stuff, like when he fired that round house at your head.  The other sneaky "old man" move was the spinning back kick.  Sometimes you can tell how much better you are getting by paying attention to how your opponent is reacting.

Don't get a big EGO but the punching makes you look like a better fighter. Before you had some awkwardness about your fighting style that I didn't see this time. You had better command of your body and you seem to be more stable now.  You say that you are slowly trying to improve, but from my end it looks like your improved big time between the first video that you showed and this one.


----------



## Azulx (Jul 31, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> Don't get a big EGO but the punching makes you look like a better fighter. Before you had some awkwardness about your fighting style that I didn't see this time. You had better command of your body and you seem to be more stable now. You say that you are slowly trying to improve, but from my end it looks like your improved big time between the first video that you showed and this one.



Thanks for the comment JowGa. I won't get a big ego, I'm just trying to improve and be the better than I was yesterday. I guess the big improvement is due to all the advice I was getting on the forum. It gave me specifics to work on, rather than, just working on sparring in general. I wouldn't have even known where to start.


----------



## Jaeimseu (Jul 31, 2016)

You might try putting a front leg sidekick under those long jabs coming at you. Put a couple sidekicks in there and your opponent's rear hand will drop to cover and you can change to a round kick to the head. 

You also might consider working on a back kick/back hook kick for when people lift the leg and throw more than one kick. Set up from closed stance with a front leg kicker. They can't run away when they're on one leg, and if you land a couple with good timing they'll be hesitant to attack you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Azulx (Jul 31, 2016)

Jaeimseu said:


> You might try putting a front leg sidekick under those long jabs coming at you. Put a couple sidekicks in there and your opponent's rear hand will drop to cover and you can change to a round kick to the head.
> 
> You also might consider working on a back kick/back hook kick for when people lift the leg and throw more than one kick. Set up from closed stance with a front leg kicker. They can't run away when they're on one leg, and if you land a couple with good timing they'll be hesitant to attack you.



Thanks Jaeimseu! I will experiment with these next sparring class.


----------



## Red Sun (Aug 1, 2016)

You're punching/kicking to the hands now, and landing all of them 
It's a huge improvement since the 1st video i saw you in. *claps*


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 2, 2016)

Are you allowed to kick the legs when you spar? If yes then that's a good tactic a low kick is your fastest kick and hard to defend and it unsettles your opponent so you can use that to punch and kick more, but I know a lot of traditional martial arts don't allow you to kick the legs when sparring if that's the case to quote John kreese "sweep the leg" lol joke aside use your front leg to give a small sweep to his front leg, it doesn't hurt him and it unbalances him one of my go to moves is to sweet and that unsettles them and then throw a side kick with the same leg


----------



## Azulx (Aug 2, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Are you allowed to kick the legs when you spar? If yes then that's a good tactic a low kick is your fastest kick and hard to defend and it unsettles your opponent so you can use that to punch and kick more, but I know a lot of traditional martial arts don't allow you to kick the legs when sparring if that's the case to quote John kreese "sweep the leg" lol joke aside use your front leg to give a small sweep to his front leg, it doesn't hurt him and it unbalances him one of my go to moves is to sweet and that unsettles them and then throw a side kick with the same leg



We are not allowed to do leg kicks.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 2, 2016)

Azulx said:


> We are not allowed to do leg kicks.


Okay the do the sweep it's not a kick just a small tap to the lead foot


----------



## Azulx (Aug 2, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Okay the do the sweep it's not a kick just a small tap to the lead foot



I shall try this next sparring class.


----------



## Blindside (Aug 2, 2016)

This is better.
That said, you are often punching when you know it won't land as sort of a space filler, you don't seem to be using it as a set up or anything, you are just throwing them out there.

Grey shirt is begging to have his lead arm trapped. Look at 2:39


----------



## ShawnP (Aug 2, 2016)

just out of curiosity, are you not allowed to spar anyone other than your instructor? i see you improve as you go but a HUGE part of learning to spar is variety, you get used to the way your instructor fights and thus limits your growth, see if he will allow you to spar some one of your rank or higher that has control, then you can feel the difference in fighters.

btw i have not seen any 3 way combos yet as was suggested last video. try utilizing a left right and kick combo such as a lead left hand downward chop, a right hand uppercut followed by either a right leg front,roundhouse, or side kick to start off. this is an easy 3 move combo and you can close any gap between you and your opponent.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 4, 2016)

ShawnP said:


> just out of curiosity, are you not allowed to spar anyone other than your instructor? i see you improve as you go but a HUGE part of learning to spar is variety, you get used to the way your instructor fights and thus limits your growth, see if he will allow you to spar some one of your rank or higher that has control, then you can feel the difference in fighters.
> 
> btw i have not seen any 3 way combos yet as was suggested last video. try utilizing a left right and kick combo such as a lead left hand downward chop, a right hand uppercut followed by either a right leg front,roundhouse, or side kick to start off. this is an easy 3 move combo and you can close any gap between you and your opponent.


He does spar other people look at his other videos I could be wrong here but from I can see this is a 1 to 1 class


----------



## Azulx (Aug 5, 2016)

ShawnP said:


> just out of curiosity, are you not allowed to spar anyone other than your instructor? i see you improve as you go but a HUGE part of learning to spar is variety, you get used to the way your instructor fights and thus limits your growth, see if he will allow you to spar some one of your rank or higher that has control, then you can feel the difference in fighters.
> 
> btw i have not seen any 3 way combos yet as was suggested last video. try utilizing a left right and kick combo such as a lead left hand downward chop, a right hand uppercut followed by either a right leg front,roundhouse, or side kick to start off. this is an easy 3 move combo and you can close any gap between you and your opponent.



Yes, I am allowed to spar other people. Unfortunately this summer we have been plagued with incredibly low attendance in classes. During the Fall we have about 15 while in the summer we have 2-4 students show up to class. So these videos are either 1 on 1 sessions or I am just the only one who showed up to class. So for now the person I have been sparring the most is my instructor. As for the three way combos this is something I will just have to practice and start slowly incorporating it into my sparring.


----------

